# My 2 Albino Oscars



## lotf001 (Jul 18, 2005)

I have two 2 1/2 year old Oscars one is about 9 1/2 inches and one is 10 inches in a 60 gal tank. I have had them since they were about 3 months old and they are always together I am hoping that they are a pair I would really like to breed them. I have been reading allot on “sexing" the Oscars and it is very hard to do.
Anyone have any tips?  

Also,

I have noticed the bigger Oscar from time to time is biting the smaller Oscar and actually taking small chunks out of it (it heals within a week)
I have seen this once or twice it doesn’t seem to be very aggressive and they get along great otherwise. Has anyone had this happen? Or is this some type of mating practice?  

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

A 60 gallon is a tad small for 2 oscars. Maybe the one is just getting territorial.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Are they about the same size? Or is one larger and one smaller? If so you could have 2 males. Alpha male = bigger, betta male = smaller, ussually!


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Well.. odds are good that you do have a pair, because if they didn't like each other they'd have completely demolished each other (well one would have). It's possible that you have 2 males or 2 females as well though. They are big enough to start spawning, but if it's possible, you should try to get them in a larger tank. You may not have as much of the 'biting' incidents then.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Space is key when breeding these cichlids. That's why some breeders breed oscars in big ponds.


----------

